# Haplochromis sp. red back scraper



## Boot

Purchased these as Haplochromis sp. red back scraper last night at the Minnesota Aquarium Society meeting auction.

Thus male seems to change color dramatically from a very dark blue/black to almost white depending on his mood.

Hopefully can get them to spawn.


----------



## Boot

They have spawned.

Maybe due to new surroundings combined with the rain we've has over the past couple of days? Not sure but this is one of three different kinds of fish we have holding in the past 2 days.

Moving her to a 10 gallon tank with a seeded sponge filter to let her release the fry on her own.

Hoping for the best with this fish too.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

Yes, whenever a storm front comes through with a significant drop in the barometer it can trigger a lot of fish to spawn. Probably reminds them of the start of the rainy season back where ever the species came from. I've had Cichlids and Killifish go crazy with the passing of a serious low pressure front.

Good luck!


----------

